# Autotrail Water draining.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
I'm new to Motorhomes and have just picked up a new Autotrail. The sinks and shower seem very slow in draining, is this normal?
Appretiate some advice.
Regards, Al. Sennen523.


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Sennen

No wouldnt say that they are particulary slow no. Did you get my EMAIL with regards to the Freeview Box?

Dick


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Dick, I'll time how long it takes for a full sink to drain. I haven't received your e-mail.
Cheers
Al.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

check if the van is level ? if you have a back fall from back to front or side to side the waste water can't run in to the the under slung tank from the traps


----------

